# 3 Trucks Stuck Surfside, help asap!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Guy on Facebook has 3 trucks stuck off Bluewater highway on the Christmas Bay side. He said they are about 200 yrds from the highway. Water in the bay is close and rising he says. Said he will pay $100 each truck. 

His number Sean 832-621-7096


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

If only I was close enough hope they get out


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Same here, my wreckers are too heavy and not 4x4 to get to them


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

I have been there more times than I care to admit! That isn't going to be an easy one


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

dang if only i was closer... of course with my luck id stick my truck and be in the same situation lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

One pic


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry, this is a video he posted. So I took still shots with my phone


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Been there done that. 2 wreckers multiple cable repairs two "huntin" trucks and a jeep. All stuck that bad $1500 later we decided never to play out there again!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

oh daayum... gonna need a tow truck for that.. or a couple of trucks to hook up at the same time..


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

need a dozer or something on tracks


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They have 4 trucks stuck as of now.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

In my spot!!! Been there done that x 2


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Wish them the best but going to be tough without multiple trucks. I am in Austin otherwise I would be down helping.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

lock em up and deal w em in the daylight

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

They need a *long* piece of nylon rope about 3/4" in diameter. It works just like a big rubber band.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like nasty weather down there...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

* J & M Wrecker Svc *

Category:  Towing [Edit] 
PO Box 866
Clute, TX 77531
(979) 265-5574


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

They are stuck in the marsh and it's raining like a son of a gun down here. They ain't goin no where for a while. Been there and it sucks :/


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just talked to him again. There is 2 more jeeps on the way to help, so there will be a total of 6 stuck lol. We were gonna go in the Heavy Duty, but he says now its over 1000ft from the road


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I have been stuck there before and it was not pretty. Three tow trucks and 1,800 dollars later we got out.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Horrible feeling. Been there as well. Gonna need an excavator.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Thought someone had mentioned they were doing seismic around that area. If so find out what hotel the Doodlebuggers are staying in. Bring beer and should be able to talk them into yanking everyone out.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Anybody got this guy's number? lol


.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Anyone who knows that area, knows where to drive and where not to drive and in the grass or weeds is not one, much less the " beaten " paths. No sloppy mudholes either.
There was one safe area there and an old beat up washing machine once sat in the middle of it,...:wink:

Our motto for that area is,...

You wanna play there?
Your gonna pay there.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

well said


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Been there years back and help out another truck that was stuck. Never went back after I saw how bad it was. Bad Mojo in that area.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If they are there tomorrow, we may go in 2 big Mud trucks on 44's with 12k winches. Ill tow the mud trucks out there.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Yep, we fished that area hard back in the day. If you didn't know how to navigate, you were going to pay big!


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

It's going to be more than $100 each now>>>>>>>


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Pat I seem to recall borrowing your Z71 and getting it stuck out there. Or was that just a bad dream? lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Do these 3/4 & 1 ton 4X4 owners not realize how heavy their trucks are...Jus Askin?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Baffin Bay said:


> It's going to be more than $100 each now>>>>>>>


Already told him. Gonna need an unlimited credit card


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Not a dream. I believe beer was involved????:brew2::brew2::brew2:



jeff.w said:


> Hey Pat I seem to recall borrowing your Z71 and getting it stuck out there. Or was that just a bad dream? lol


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Watching. First words out of the wife's mouth were "No, you can't go!" already took my meds for the evening, I aint driving anywhere!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Seemed like a good idea at the time. Kinda like the tattoo that won't wash off


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They might as well go ahead and make the call " Tony Brothers Heavy Duty Wrecker" out of Galveston..


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hahahahaha! that was your idea.......... And once again :brew2:



jeff.w said:


> Seemed like a good idea at the time. Kinda like the tattoo that won't wash off


To the OP, call J&M. They know the ropes down there. Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

There are some very intelligent people in this world....these guys, not so much.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Law Dog said:


> They might as well go ahead and make the call " Tony Brothers Heavy Duty Wrecker" out of Galveston..


Hate when that happens..been there done that


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Fairly amazing that grown men would CONTINUE to take heavy trucks into that thinking they were somehow going to do what the other three couldn't. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. When Hotrod said the guy was offering $100/ truck I laughed out loud. No freakin way.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> When Hotrod said the guy was offering $100/ truck I laughed out loud. No freakin way.


He made it not seem so bad in the beginning, now the road has gotten further away every time I talk to him lol. No Heavy Duty or wrecker is gonna reach them. He said they are over 1000ft away from any road. Thats just way too much line and straps. Its gonna need these Mud Trucks we have. But these guys aint cheap. And I have to load them and haul them there also

Ps: The arresting picture is a staged picture also of one of the mud truck wrecker owners


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

Got stuck there about 4year ago an a dodge diesel 2500 and called a wrecker,when he hooked his winch and started pulling high front tires came of the ground,his headlights were at a 45 degree angle towards the sky.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Amazing, that there are so many folks that have never made a mistake.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

:cloud: Looks like more rain for the boys...:cloud::cloud:


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

The mud wrecker trucks are what they need to get them out. I have seen them in action at Mudland.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I ran a 1978 Ford 4WD SWB F150 when I was young, single and rich (at least on payday). 42" Superswampers, 428 FE w/ CJ heads. T18 tranny. I would be making bank tonite. Sorry boys, I don't have 1000' of cable, rope or chain and the F350 isn't going anywhere near that mess.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=490989

Here you go, that JD 450 should do the trick.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Calling all ********!! I don't know ya'lls neck of the woods, but there was a time when that would have been just another night  Now my little 2wd S10 ain't gonna pull nuttin out


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dang It I need to go to bed. But watching these panic threads are more fun than having the DishTV genie girl get naked and say I want you now, well almost.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I would help if somebody had some rope long enough, but good lord that's a lot of rope, and what's with the 3/4 ton in the surf? Didn't feel like wading so just decided to drive TO the fish? Lol


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Time to go to bed!!!!!!!!!! Uppppp sorry..I am .


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

i would,,THINK,,after the first,,,2,,he'd figure it out...just sayin


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Why don't y'all geta bunch of airboats and have them blare mud digger by colt ford wish ya luck on the mud trucks


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

They still stuck? I'm in the dirty g and have no classes and have the diesel ready to roll


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

If I was closer we would come help them with my friends duramax on 44s


----------



## drake917 (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha i wonder what that bill will be for that dodge that looks like its up to the door in mud


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Did them boys get out?


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to post this!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Nothing like 4 wheel drive....HAHA!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad it ain't me out there.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

dont get the rope stuck whatever yall do.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

A total of 5 trucks got stuck, all trucks were pulled out about an hour ago thanks to J &M towing and recovery and some friends.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

What did they use, a bulldozer?


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Spensive I'm guessing. Been a while, buy I remember the days.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

This is why I'm glad I went with the 2wd option. I know my truck can't do it, so I never get the bright idea to try something that would get me in a situation like that.

Glad they got out.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I would love to know what his final wrecker bill was and how many 1000 skeeters they swatted 


























​


----------



## Sargent Speck (Aug 22, 2012)

I was stuck there years ago. I got a hold of a tow service and he said it will cost me $250. I said, that's a bit high....he said, "good luck' and hung up. I called him right back and said, "sounds good to me!!"


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

250.00 or spend the night? 250.00 is not bad lol


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

spike404 said:


> Amazing, that there are so many folks that have never made a mistake.


Right.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The old saying is along the lines of: A 4 wheel drive allows you to get further and deeper into the mess before you get stuck.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

just got the new pro injection on the 383 hooked up. wish it was closer.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

This thread makes me miss my old truck I had in highscool/college......but I don't miss the 8mpg and the calls at night from stuck friends.:rotfl:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

i know a guy that can get them out no problem but it would be big $$$$$


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They got out about 5 o'clock this morning J&M Wrecker went out there. One of the wreckers got stuck in the other one blew his transmission out. But they got everybody out


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ was spent!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

wow, 48 people reading this thread. We need more pics!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Did they catch any fish?


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

**** crazy A*s *****!!!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm bettn those guys won't try that again. I never got stuck out there cause I learned from my DA nephew. When asked if I would go out there with my 4wd F350 to help pull him out, I asked if he was gonna pay the wrecker bill to get us all out. 
I have nice trucks and there ain't no way I'd drive it into a mudhole. Just sayin.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Learned how horrible that mud is getting a ATV stuck (660 grizzly with 27" vampires) and having to winch to two Honda 400 to get me out. No way in h3|| I would get a truck out there.

That being said, thanks to the heavy rain we got on the prairie the last day of teal season this year, I got my truck stuck on the ranch road going into the property, I just pulled onto it to unload the ATV. I came to a stop and the truck slid from the gravel road to the edge of the field. Took two 4x4 F350 pulling in tandem from the better gravel road to get me out of that mess.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

that area is sketchy even if you do know where you are going..
knock knock, as frequently as I'm down/back there, I've never been stuck. spent hours getting others unstuck though..

A


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Come to find out. The guy in the Older Silver Chevy was stuck. The guy in the blue Dodge was going fishing and that guy he didnt know asked him if he could pull him out. Then the Dodge got stuck, called his friends and 2 more came and got stuck. Another friend got one of the wreckers unstuck, and the other wrecker blew out his tranny. Little more to the story


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Well at least there was a wrecker handy to pull the broke one home


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Spent me 200.00 this past saturday night on the river bottom...Chit happens but I didn't spend the night...



RACER said:


> 250.00 or spend the night? 250.00 is not bad lol


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*stuck*

My son got his truck stuck in the marsh two months ago and then the guy who tried to pull him out got his jeep stuck and then his tractor. It was a mess and not cheap at all. When the tow truck pulled the jeep out it ripped the front end out from under it. Ouch!!!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The old saying is along the lines of: A 4 wheel drive allows you to get further and deeper into the mess before you get stuck.


Amen !!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

chinooks are cool


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

@OP

Can you post the video or a link to it.... saw you posted pics of a video. Would be cool to see it.

Thanks


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

I got stuck at the beach a while back in my bronco....

Jeep offered to pull me out but I was high centered. Guy seemed like he knew what he was doing but it scared me none the less.

He hooked up from the rear and drove towards the water, I thought "good Lord he's going to get stuck too" Sure enough that sucker hauled my bronco out and kept trucking through the water.

Scary situations when they occur...thankful for the help when it arrives.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I got towed out of a "dry" swamp by a Forrestry Service bull dozer in high school. lol. Gooooood times! Yessir! haha


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


>


That's awesome, can't believe I haven't seen that before..

A


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

City folk... I always had a shovel, axe, and exhaust jack in my 4x4.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

AndyThomas said:


> I have been there more times than I care to admit! That isn't going to be an easy one


Haha.

I was there for a few of them.

CY


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

rc10j1 said:


> City folk... I always had a shovel, axe, and exhaust jack in my 4x4.


well...

If I were those idiots stuck and you came to save me, I'd hope to hell you had some beer, cuz that **** isn't going to help bro...



A


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Reminds me of the time I buried it in the flats at AP back in the 70's duck hunting. Call my 4 wheeling buddies that love to get muddied up and put their machines to the test and they all sunk. They found someone with a long wench line that was able to wench us all out that wound up costing me $75 to pull 5 of us out +2 keg's at their hangout place. Lesson learned, don't drive on salt flats. I haven't been stuck since.

Good to see that their is still people willing to help.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Piling On an Unfortunate Guy*

To the guys that are gloating about this guy's problem should be ashamed of
yourselves...

If you've driven your 4x4 and not been stuck you're telling me...
1] You've never driven your 4x4 anywhere that your weren't sure you could go,
2] You're preception of the truth is in need of major adjustment,

I wish I'd been available to help...Because I've been there in younger days. I do
have 12-1400 feet of chain, cable & 1" ropes to assist the stranded.

What no one has mention is the damage that kind activity does to the marsh...
Some of the damage will take 8-10 years to restore itself...And the worst part
is that Environmental Wacho sometimes gets this kind of example of "Abuse of
the Land" and they seek to close areas off from vehicle traffic and sometimes
human traffic and we all lose...

Good luck and I hope that nothing on their trucks go broke.

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

RACER said:


> 250.00 or spend the night? 250.00 is not bad lol


some folks pay more for a 5 star hotel. getting stuck provides good stories for the youngin's...........and builds character.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mustad7731 said:


> To the guys that are gloating about this guy's problem should be ashamed of
> yourselves...
> 
> If you've driven your 4x4 and not been stuck you're telling me...
> ...


I'll give you most of that.. Most have really been there and done that.. for sure..

I've damaged my gear and truck helping people there and other places..

as far as the damage to the marsh.. I don't want to say I take issue with it, but I would say that those tracks will be gone in a few months.. I get pissy about people driving through the dunes and marshes, they should know better, but...... their tracks are not there for very long in any case..
I don't mean to start an argument..
I do not know these guys, but people that know that area know to stay away or be very careful.. I travel down there at least once a month if not more... it changes..

much to my GF's disdain, I cannot refuse someone who is stuck down there, if there is a reasonable chance I could help. I may have been able to help one or two, and maybe it would have been good after that........ but I don't think so.. I think that was a bad situation. I would have given them a beer and a ride to a hotel...

A


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Mustad7731 said:


> To the guys that are gloating about this guy's problem should be ashamed of
> yourselves...
> 
> If you've driven your 4x4 and not been stuck you're telling me...
> ...


"Charlie's Pasture" in Port A, case and point. Its now a birding sanctuary or something... No vehicle access, and they don't get too happy when you bring your bird dogs to play. They chase off all the birds


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

All of that marsh to the northeast of Key Largo is privately owned.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

yakity said:


> All of that marsh to the northeast of Key Largo is privately owned.


Is there vehicle access to that?

If I'm not mistaken we are talking due West of the SLP bridge..

A


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

yakity said:


> All of that marsh to the northeast of Key Largo is privately owned.


I was thinking the same thing. Most of that is privately owned now, although I'm sure it was last time I was out there 7 or 8 years ago. The marsh will be fine after a few high tides, but yah once the loonies get the pictures and start whining, who knows...

Thinking back on it now I'm very lucky I never really broke anything too bad. Glad they got out, hopefully the mesquitos werent too bad.


----------

